# H.4059, An Act Relative to Possession of Armor-Piercing Ammunition in the City of Bos



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

June 16, 2009
*H.4059, An Act Relative to Possession of Armor-Piercing Ammunition in the City of Boston* 
H.4059 "An Act Relative to Possession of Armor-Piercing Ammunition in the City of Boston" as written does not punish or deal with criminal actions, but instead invents a victimless crime. This bill follows the same premise of the failed theories that led to the disastrous Gun Control Act of 1998.

Currently in Massachusetts lawful citizens must have a license to possess any ammunition. This includes empty brass casings, primers and any part of ammunition known as components. Simple possession of ammunition or components without a license in the Commonwealth is punishable under Chapter 269, Section 10(h)(1) by imprisonment in a jail or house of correction for not more than 2 years or by a fine of not more than $500. Aside from the existing state license, this proposal seeks to create a new "class" of ammunition and license specifically for the City of Boston.

The bill also lumps together several elements (substances) in the same category that simply should not be. Around the nation there are laws banning lead ammunition. In these cases, ammunition manufacturers are producing lead alternatives. These include solid copper projectiles, tungsten projectiles, alloys and so forth. To place these civilian marketable substances on the same list as "depleted uranium" is reckless at best. The inclusion of such elements in the bill fogs the issue.

Government has been calling for the ammunition industry to find so-called lead alternatives for years and the industry has responded. Now, it appears that the City of Boston intends to ban those alternatives by inventing classes of ammunition defined by certain substances.

I would urge all GOAL members to contact The Joint Committee on Municipalities and Regional Government to OPPOSE H.4059 "An Act Relative to Possession of Armor-Piercing Ammunition in the City of Boston". This bill does nothing to address the actions of criminals. Like the bulk of the gun laws in the Commonwealth, this proposed piece of legislation would only jeopardize lawful citizens.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: H.4059, An Act Relative to Possession of Armor-Piercing Ammunition in the City of*

How many officers or civilians have been murdered in the city of Boston with so-called "armor-piercing" ammunition in the last decade or so? Anyone?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: H.4059, An Act Relative to Possession of Armor-Piercing Ammunition in the City of*

mmmm.....let me think .......ZERO


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: H.4059, An Act Relative to Possession of Armor-Piercing Ammunition in the City of*



7costanza said:


> June 16, 2009
> *H.4059, An Act Relative to Possession of Armor-Piercing Ammunition in the City of Boston*
> H.4059 "An Act Relative to Possession of Armor-Piercing Ammunition in the City of Boston" as written does not punish or deal with criminal actions, but instead invents a victimless crime. This bill follows the same premise of the failed theories that led to the disastrous Gun Control Act of 1998.
> 
> ...


Two years for empty casings, eh? Anyone know what first-time offenders charged with Ch. 269, Sec. 10h1 usually get?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: H.4059, An Act Relative to Possession of Armor-Piercing Ammunition in the City of*

"Armor piercing ammo" is the biggest Trojan Horse used by the anti-gun crowd; the language always seem to morph into "any ammunition capable of penetrating soft body armor", which includes any caliber suitable to hunt deer.


----------

